# help



## schwing343 (Dec 10, 2007)

My basic lisense expires in march 2008, i got a pamphlet in the mail about re-certification. im a little confused about all this. they say i have to take a 24 hr refresher, or just take the test, then all these instructions.....just confusing the h*ll outta me. i just want to take the test and update my card. 

any help much appreciated.:unsure::unsure:


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 10, 2007)

National Registry Re-cert or State Recert?


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Dec 10, 2007)

CE solutions.com should get you what you need.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 11, 2007)

What is so confusing? It is confusing that you have had two years to figure this out. 

If it is NREMT, short and simple you can either do the traditional way: of 48 hours of CEU's, an approved 24 hr Basic refresher, copy current CPR card and director or supervisor signature. 

or 


take the whole test over (and pass), copy of CPR card, supervisor signature.

of course payment...

R/r 911


----------



## schwing343 (Dec 11, 2007)

so sorry i didnt figure this out 2 years ago mr ridryder


----------



## Meursault (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a feeling we won't be seeing much more of you.

The NREMT's page on reregistration/recertification for Basics is here:
http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/rr_basic_history.asp 

It, and Rid's summary, probably duplicates the information you already received, but there really isn't much more anyone here can do.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 14, 2007)

Definitely not trying to be rude, but if this profession and certification was really important to you (and others as well) I would feel that one would find out ASAP how to renew it. I know, it should be taught in the classroom and as well, one receives information with your certification packet. Unfortunately, like many others disreguard the information and procrastinate, until it is too late.  

A note to others to read  all the information contained within it. 

If you are not able to re-register this year, I suggest that you check into a refresher and attempt to re-test, to obtain your certification again. 

R/r 911


----------



## schwing343 (Dec 14, 2007)

im just asking for help, im new to EMS. sorry i dont know everything in the world about it


----------



## schwing343 (Dec 14, 2007)

i have another ???, im not currently working as an EMT-b, but am currently on a fire dept. waiting list, and it counts for extra points. does not working as a basic effect re-registration.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 14, 2007)

This is the reason, I am against requiring EMT for firefighter requirements. Please, this is not directly aimed at you but in general. I see several hundred of students a year (Basic to Paramedic levels) so I gather my opinion honestly. 

Some FD's are even giving points for Paramedic license here. The problem is most of the applicants could care less about EMS, or health care... and it shows. Again, nothing against those that do, but I find it a rarity and not common. I agree, it would be hard to have an interest and focus on so many multiple hats to wear... and that is another topic. 

In to the question in regards, not working on an ambulance affect your registration..that is questionable. Dependent upon your state requirements. Some require that you have to be associated with an EMS (albeit it squad, ambulance, industry,etc) and some do not, as well some require a Medical Director (MD/DO) to attest to your skills. Again, I would check with your local state EMS agency to verify (I have listed all State EMS offices on another link). 

For as counting for points, it all depends. Some FD's count the registration as points where others require current registration. Again, one needs to contact their information officer for specifics. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 14, 2007)

It may be a rarity in your area Rid, but around here, fire and EMS are linked quite closely.  All career firefighters have to be at least an EMT and many are paramedics.  The call volume is primarily EMS (about 80%)  With improvement in Fire Prevention and Suppression tactics, there is less need for fire and more for EMS and with the response system already in place in fire departments, its a natural progression.  

I think in some systems its quite effective.


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 14, 2007)

schwing343 said:


> i have another ???, im not currently working as an EMT-b, but am currently on a fire dept. waiting list, and it counts for extra points. does not working as a basic effect re-registration.



To re-register your NREMT certification you must actively be working in an organization utilizing your EMT-B skills. Source

To re-register in Ohio you can either take a 30 hour refresher course, the 40 hours of CE, or pass the NREMT basic written again. Source


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 14, 2007)

mdtaylor said:


> To re-register your NREMT certification you must actively be working in an organization utilizing your EMT-B skills. Source
> 
> To re-register in Ohio you can either take a 30 hour refresher course, the 40 hours of CE, or pass the NREMT basic written again. Source



Way to post your sources! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That's what we like to see.


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 14, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> This is the reason, I am against requiring EMT for firefighter requirements.



And we all value your opinion here. But, firefighters often a put into situation where they are required to treat each other, and hopefully more seldom, a member of the public they protect.

Additionally, in many areas, firefighters do first response in areas where medics are a bit more sparse than are fire crews. The platinum 10 is crucial sometimes and firefighters often make that happen.

However, I do agree that fire departments should not be transporters. They should stick with what they do best. Fight fires. Let the career medics do the transporting.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 14, 2007)

Chimpie said:


> Way to post your sources!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's nothing better than a happy monkey


----------

